# Westinghouse Pump plans for 5¨ gauge



## PeterDRG (Dec 24, 2021)

Morning all and the compliments of the season !

I am looking for plans for a Westinghouse Pump for a 5¨ gauge loco. At one time, I had some, but cannot now find them. I have a box with accumulated material in and a scrap of paper listing what the bits are for. I don't know when they got separated from the drawings.

Can anyone help, please ?

Best regards

Peter


----------

